# Using turnouts on your Garden Railroad...?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

** I just saw this advertisement from GR's email blast and I wonder if/what was the best forum thread available at our fingertips within MLS? I am sure similar topics have been addressed and I need to learn more. Without having to pay to read the great Jack Verduci's article.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

There's a small article about 1/1 switches and yards here 
It's in Norwegian, but the picture speaks for itself.

And rule #1 for switches in my book: Avoid S-curves
And as you see from the picture in that article, the approach-track is actually at an angle to avoid S-curves.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to the switch information you may find it worthwhile to scroll down to the bottom below the colored picture. Then click the tab "Start Page (ENG) and you will see some great bridges and trestles.

Nice site, thanks Hagen.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Using the right switch for the right move makes a big difference. I'd like to see Ac or others come up with curved switches that don't cost you an arm and a leg compared to having custom built ones. Later RJD


----------

